# slant roof design



## gtreat (Jul 3, 2008)

I am wondering what are the advantages of having a garage with a really high back roof and low front roof (roof goes at a large forward slant) as opposed to garage with a flat roof (ok if you're that worried about rain slant it a bit)...

I am talking the roofs that are at like a 45 degree slant and go up 40 feet in the back and 20 in the front (whatever the math is) vs flat roofs...

There is attic space in both...


----------

